# New Axolotl



## Horsy (Oct 16, 2007)

Just bought a new Axolotl today. He's currently sitting in his hide, watching the fish in the tank next to his. He's albino and named Chucky. Can't get any photos as I have no camera. He likes me (well associates me with food) as I've been looking after him at the petshop for the past 3 weeks and finalyl decided I might as well just buy him.


----------



## Australis (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing....... :shock:


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

Very cool. They're weird little things.. What do they eat?


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Oct 16, 2007)

i feed mine crickets he loves them


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

Horsy said:


> Just bought a new Axolotl today. He's currently sitting in his hide, watching the fish in the tank next to his. He's albino and named Chucky. Can't get any photos as I have no camera. He likes me (well associates me with food) as I've been looking after him at the petshop for the past 3 weeks and finalyl decided I might as well just buy him.


 

hahah yeah i was in a aqarium today and i was considerign buying one but then relised i have no room left. hahaha theya re very cool, my old one used to eat blood worms and small fish and earth worms, the are awesomes!! congratts on the new family member


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 16, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> hahah yeah i was in a aqarium today and i was considerign buying one but then relised i have no room left. hahaha theya re very cool, my old one used to eat blood worms and small fish and earth worms, the are awesomes!! congratts on the new family member


 
yes you have no room - tho i think their was a spare 4 inchs (time for geckos?) 

i love the axolotl i always hassled my parents for one and would have a look at them first when i went passed a pet shop. will be getting one (fingers crossed) when i work out where im going to be next yr


----------



## Tirilia (Oct 16, 2007)

I was considering getting one also but then I realized how expensive their set up would be, how you cant have any other fish (or snails, or another ax. or anything living basically) in there with them.. And the mess they make, their feeding habits... And the fact you cant cuddle or play with it, just look at it. So I switched to Blue Tongues


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

luke.r.s said:


> yes you have no room - tho i think their was a spare 4 inchs (time for geckos?)
> 
> i love the axolotl i always hassled my parents for one and would have a look at them first when i went passed a pet shop. will be getting one (fingers crossed) when i work out where im going to be next yr


 

hahah you give me gekoes and i'll make room  lol hahah yeah but i will be finding a bigger house soon **** yeah. then i can get more and more and more and more mwuahahahahah


----------



## Horsy (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine feeds on Beef Heart. I know alot of people who have had problems getting them feeding because they are all such picky eaters and it can sometimes take a while to find that one thing they'll always eat. His is Beef Heart; he doesn't like alot of other food. I will try him over live brine shrimp and things like that soon enough and will, of course, try to get some photos!


----------



## addy (Oct 16, 2007)

You know mexican walking fish are pretty much blind?! i used to have some, lots of fun., i had to give them away in the end.... 

Anyway good luck with them, apparently in the right enviroment they will turn into salamandas


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought it was illegal to purposefully turn them into salamandas


----------



## Leigh (Oct 16, 2007)

you can add chemicals etc to the water to make them change to salamanders. as for food i used to feed mine small cubes of beef, but in the end one cube was apparently too big, and he choked, the poor guy. it did mess the water up a bit though, the beef that is. and i even took him out and let him walk around briefly every now and then.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

addy said:


> You know mexican walking fish are pretty much blind?! i used to have some, lots of fun., i had to give them away in the end....
> 
> Anyway good luck with them, apparently in the right enviroment they will turn into salamandas


 
yes i ahve always wanted to try to get salamandas its odd because these guys can reproduce in their lavae stage so most will never even turn into salamandas. but yes i would love to give it a try


----------



## addy (Oct 16, 2007)

illegal to let them turn to salamanda...never heard that one before. Be like having a pet catapilla that you had to kill as soon as it made a cacoon.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

OK everyone it's salamand_er_ hahaha. But yeah, the adult stage is almost evolutionarily redundant, because they can reproduce in the larval stage.. Very weird.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 16, 2007)

haha, i was reading salamandas and thought id spelt it wrong, thanks for reassurance phil. as for illegal salamandas, ??.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 16, 2007)

PhilK said:


> OK everyone it's salamand_er_ hahaha. But yeah, the adult stage is almost evolutionarily redundant, because they can reproduce in the larval stage.. Very weird.


 

'cough' smart ass 'cough'


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 16, 2007)

Lol, dunno where I picked it up...o well I am probably wrong


----------



## addy (Oct 16, 2007)

hey you might be right....maybe they are evil gangsters that take over the world.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 16, 2007)

I think they would be illegal (if they are) because they aren't native, and if they got out into our waterways could cause some havoc?


----------



## Hetty (Oct 16, 2007)

How is a morphed axolotl any less native than a normal axolotl?

And from my understanding, using hormones/chemicals such as thyroxine to morph axolotls is cruel.


----------



## mblissett (Oct 16, 2007)

i always thought it was just iodine they used to turn them into a salamander.....

plus they don't live long once they have morphed......

We have had them over the years..... Make sure the tank doesn't get too hot

We had one called Harry the Helmet Head for obvious reasons.....

Matt


----------



## Kathryn_ (Oct 16, 2007)

It's not illegal but it is cruel, it's something they do in the wild only under extremely stressful drought conditions, and a reasonable number won't survive if you try it in captivity. 

Great little critters though, I've got three, one of which is in the process of regrowing an unfortunately lost forelimb - bloody amazing to watch


----------



## Horsy (Oct 20, 2007)

I will never turn him into a Salamander. I think it's cruel how it's done. He's happy and beautiful they way he is. Haha. I know you can lower the tank water until it's all gone and force them to change. That's horrible


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 21, 2007)

I want to get some but the partner doesnt like them. She is allowing to keep my reptiles so i will not push the issue too much. She doesnt know that some spiders are on the way yet though.lol


----------

